# Project What The Fox Is This!



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

So some of you have been wondering about a wide body Fox in an add from VW Motorsports. It was the 1 and only car ever built as a demo car for the wide body kits to sell and show how nice it looks, Recaro interior and BBS RS wheels where added to make one sexy looking Fox. What ever happened to it. It was said to be crushed or sent to a junk yard or just rotting away in a field somewhere. Well non of this happened to the car. I have owned the car for about 20yrs now and finally have taken it out of starage to start restoring and building it a little better. 
When I got the car it was just a roller, No interior what so ever, it had been cut up and a 83 UR turbo Quattro coupe drive train from a groupe B rally car was mounted into it but never finished. It was just sitting in there with the rear diff mounted and engine and tranny sitting on custom mounts, the front rad support was cut off due to the 5cyl engine was so long, this set up was just not going to work way to nose heavy. I wanted to keep the car looking like it was new but with a twist. 
I got hold of a 01 Audi A4 quattro and took all drive line out and said this is what is going into the Fox. I started out by changing the subframe to an Audi 4000 front and had to modify the cross member and rear mounts, I also had to cut out the custom mounts they made for the 5cyl engine and remake them to fit the 1.8T, This was easy but it starts to get hard as with the fox steering rack mounted to fire wall i still had to get the engine as far foward as possible but yet still keep it in balance. One of the other things that had to be changed was the clutch set up. Now we are using a tranny with hydraulics so i had to make a custom box to use the audi master and factory line to goto the tranny. Photo show all of this work. I have gotten a lot done on the car, custom made intercooler and piping and custom made radiator was all fabricated to fit the very minimal clearance i had to work with. I will update the build as i go. I am building this in my spare time so im in no rush to get it done but would like to have it done for H20 2013 or if im lucky SOWO 2013. we will just have to see how it all work out. there is still tons of fab work to be done most of the frot end work is done but still many little things. Still need to finalize the engine bay and brackets. 

I am the owner of www.washburnmotorsports.com 

http://www.a2resource.com/brochures/1988/sportaccessories/source/10.jpg


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

:beer:opcorn:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

rad


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

This is relevant to my interests. 

I'd love to see some pictures of the underside of the car to see how the AWD drivetrain is in there.


----------



## 89wagen (Jun 26, 2012)

absolutely cannot wait to see more of this project! especially in time for h20i 2013! 

:beer: 

it would be a shining star of a fox meet


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*underside*



doppelfaust said:


> This is relevant to my interests.
> 
> I'd love to see some pictures of the underside of the car to see how the AWD drivetrain is in there.


 I'll be starting the rest of fab work on rear diff and sub frame next week I hope. I'll show how I did the full swap.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

OH MY! This is already gearing up to be the most interesting Fox build in a long time 

Kudos on saving a truly one of a kind car :beer: 

opcorn:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Please keep us posted! Do you have any pictures with the 5 cyl. engine in the car? Or when you originally bought it? 
I've wondered for a long time how it fits.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart: In for this!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Cool, are the fenders flares fiberglass and bonded to the panels? Got any shots of the inside of the wheel wells. ?


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*more photos*

got the cooling fans mounted and final bracket made for radiator, had to trim grill to fit but it fits like a glove. 

























The next group of photos will be how i made the rad support bolt in and out instead of welding it in. I wanted to be able to remove support for more working room and easy engine removal.


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

Holy potatoes. This is amazing :thumbup::thumbup: 

Go to H20 and take best in show. I guarantee this will take best in show


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

insanebuslady said:


> Holy potatoes. This is amazing :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Go to H20 and take best in show. I guarantee this will take best in show


 Thanks, I would hope for best of show but you never know what other people are building these days. I'll be happy to just rip it sideways down the strip.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

oh my head. BEST CAR EVAR!!!
can you tell us more about the fenders and bumper?


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*Fenders/bumper*

So the factory fenders are stock under the wide body kit. The wide body was molded onto the fenders
And quarters they never cut any lips. There is a lot of cracking at the seams where they molded them in but that is mostly due to sitting under tarps for many years outside and with snow and ice build up it is going to need some major over hauling on the body. I will get into all that when I start the body work. For now it's getting the drive line to fit and make things fit where needed.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Awesome, simply awesome. Hopefully you make a few copy of some of those tig bits


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

This project begs the question- how many of those 'wide body' kits did vw sell in the 80's? They must have sold some?!? 

Has anyone ever seen another car like this? 

Wicked project BTW, hats off to you sir for saving this epic little Fox!!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Love every bit of it Shawn, great work man. Can't wait to see more :thumbup:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you have any plans of making reproductions of the body kit???


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

if the "kit' is bonded to the factory fenders it wouldn't be that feasible. to make molds of it without destroying it. excited to finally get some closure on this car. kinda sad of the direction it is going to bad its not complete in all its 80's awesomeness


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

ooooooooh this is a nice fox glad to see somone else going turbo:laugh::thumbup::thumbup:

but my fox is bad ass too think your fox can take my 400 hp fox it would be fun:laugh:

still love your fox


----------



## VW 16v (Dec 3, 2002)

Wow, i just stumbled across your build. Truly one of the most interesting ones I've seen of late. I love the way your going with it, makes me want it! Keep up the good work!


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*photos*

this is a few photos of what i did to make the rad support un bolt, as it was welded in place from factory i wanted to be able to remove it like in a newer audi. so i had to reweld it back in due to the support was cut out for the old 5 cyl engine. this support is really being used to hold headlights and radiator mount on top as seen in last groupe of photos. I had to fill in one hole on dr side,( you can see where they had cut it the first time) then re cut the support where i wanted and make up tabs to bolt to and same with the lower section. I still need to do a final box in of lower area and i will do this after i get every bit of fab work done. I think you will see what i have done and it works great, 8 bolts and it comes off and it is solid when bolted in place.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Great job on the front end :thumbup: You will love this modification, one of the best things I did to my fox; makes changes, engine removal, and maintenance much more enjoyable. Looking forward to seeing this come together.


----------



## uniw26 (Dec 13, 2012)

I think that you have done really good job!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

I've apparently been away from the Fox threads too long....


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*rear end*

So I started on the rear diff set up. the old rally guys had installed a rear diff and sub frame from a 84 UR Turbo quattro coupe and my main issue is the rear struts have a very large spline shaft in hub and im trying to match up a hub and bearing that will work with 86 audi 4000 quattro spline axle as these axles will bolt right up the the A4 diff i am using. But the big issue is the rear strut housings have such a large bearing and hub i cannot fit a 86 bearing in.(just a little to small ) So the search continues to find rear struts from an 86 4000 quattro. if i find them this will all bolt together nicely. If i can't then i will have to modify some front struts to work in rear. I know this sounds strange but i want to keep the 4x108 bolt pattern front and rear. I'm trying to build this car without spending a ton on special parts. So the build is on hold until i can get the right parts to make this happen. Now If i could find a right rear hub flange (110mm) from rear diff from a 83 turbo quattro coupe I can use it on the A4 diff and wala problem solved. I have checked all my resorces and have come up with nothing.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*photos*

rear diff mounting.


----------



## 89wagen (Jun 26, 2012)

love it!!! absolutely can't wait to see this in person at h2oi hopefully! 
keep up the awesome work and the posts and pictures!


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

wow, i see what you did there!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Great build, keep up the good work🍻


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

This is the coolest fox build in a long, long, long time. Most of the fox project never seem to get finished. A few ideas that popped into my head and I never thought would work, you are doing so a big congrats to you. If the car is near Raleigh, I would love to see as I come down there for work!


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*thanks*



Mr Roo said:


> This is the coolest fox build in a long, long, long time. Most of the fox project never seem to get finished. A few ideas that popped into my head and I never thought would work, you are doing so a big congrats to you. If the car is near Raleigh, I would love to see as I come down there for work!


give me a call when your in town my shop number is 919-850-4355 shawn
www.washburnmotorsports.com


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

love it man bad ass on 4wd. im sticken to 2wd i have no balls to do all that fab work but i could if i wanted to. you'll have no problems hooken up. my 400whp fox has problems all the way to third.

love to see 1/4 mile run video when your done:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*rear diff*

here are some photos of the rear diff mount i did, I had to build a flange to mount to the main body of car to bolt in factory front mount of rear diff, I still have to finish up the tunnel and box in to the main body but you get the idea from photos. now it bolts in like factory.


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*tunnel*

photos from the other day, i got the center tunnel made and got cut out done for seat, also started on the shifter rod. will be using an old shifter housing i had laying around in the shop not sure what it was out of. ( next set of photos ) still have to make a section near the belhousing area of tunnel.


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry no update yet. Been super busy at the shop. 
I did make a down pipe and most of waste gate


----------



## VW 16v (Dec 3, 2002)

Keep up the good work, I hope to see it in person one day


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*photos*

Down pipe made it was a bit tricky to clear all the steering links and get it to tuck nice and close to firewall. In the photo posted i was test fiting the wastgate, i did shorten the wastgate pipe but i have not gotten a final photo yet. Also still waiting on a waste gate flange to show up so i can tie into the down pipe. Its 3" from turbo all the way back, will exit in front of RT rear tire.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## rabbit_rot (Apr 20, 2003)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## odeith909 (Oct 8, 2012)

Whoa, you're doing good things here, well done! :thumbup:


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*.*

Thanks. Trying to get this done by H2O. Very little time to work on it.


----------



## Sk8rat (Feb 20, 2012)

this thing is awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

I :heart: this project. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*update*

So everything is off the car and the car is down to shell, just waiting of media blaster to come this week to get her down to bare metal. inside and out. then i can start the body work and fix any rust spots from sitting for 20Plus yrs. 
there is always some more updates on our facebook page. find us and like us please 
search for Washburn Motorsports 
ill post up a photo of the fox in naked form.


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*photos*


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*photos*

this is a other side of waste gate pipe installed and V band clamp for down pipe, I did make all the exhaust just dont have a photo..


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

God dam!!!! I so wished i had another car so i could strip my fox down and redo it ALL!! I want to do sooo much more to it and swap in a straight 6 and shave the bay not to mention all the rust repairs to do!!! 

Keep up the good work and post more pics


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*thoughts*

So i am having a very hard time finding a 87 88 fox parts car i need all the interior less front seats. 
or do you think i should go all out and cage the crap out of the car. 
would like to see some response on that. 
cage or interior. 
please vote


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

interior :thumbup:


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, interior. God what a sleeper this car will be, with the traction to put down all that power


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Another vote for interior :thumbup: 

Loving the project :thumbup: amazing work!


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

In my opinion i believe you should cage first then make the interior fit around it all like say the rear cage supports go into the rear strut towers.. Just cut enough room in the rear deck and seats to fit around the cage... It would look soooooo badass!!! And have the front cage bars going through the dash and make the seat bars too!!!


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Interior


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

you need to cauge it. that's going to be alot of power and last thing you wan't is to twist the car and flex it and wreck the whole build


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

i say interior with classy re-trim. sleeper status. lets the body flex - it'll really confuse v8 people.


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*Interior*

Does anyone have a 87 2door parts car with semi good interior they want to sell me. 
Main thing is rear seat. A B C pillar trim. Rear inner panels. Speaker shelf. Or just a good parts car. 
If you know of one near NC. Pleas let me know. Thanks.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I didn't look through EVERY listing - but Greg posted a HUGE list of Craigslist ads last night.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm voting for interior. I think this car should be preserved as much as possible.


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*photos*

inside and out soda blasted to bare metal, a few small rot holes but nothing to bad. 
I have to stop working on it for a little while as i need to finish up a 71 porsche 911 for a friend.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

no epoxy coat?


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

syntax said:


> no epoxy coat?


I will epoxy coat it inside and out then start the body work . prime, seal, paint.
i can let car sit for a while after the soda blast. the only way to remove the soda from metal is to wash it wish dish soap and high pressure water. dry and metal is ready for prep. light scuff and acid etch primer or bare metal epoxy.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

washburnmotorsports said:


> I will epoxy coat it inside and out then start the body work . prime, seal, paint.
> i can let car sit for a while after the soda blast. the only way to remove the soda from metal is to wash it wish dish soap and high pressure water. dry and metal is ready for prep. light scuff and acid etch primer or bare metal epoxy.


I was under the impression that it had to be neutralized after blasting.

steve


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

im waiting opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::beer:


----------



## mr.kyle.henderson (May 15, 2012)

washburnmotorsports said:


> I will epoxy coat it inside and out then start the body work . prime, seal, paint.
> i can let car sit for a while after the soda blast. the only way to remove the soda from metal is to wash it wish dish soap and high pressure water. dry and metal is ready for prep. light scuff and acid etch primer or bare metal epoxy.


 
Bump! 
What happened to the build? 
:banghead:


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*Build*

Sorry guys I know you want to see her done. The build is on hold for a few months
I took on a Porsche restoration job so I can fund the FOX Project. 
As soon as I get this other car done I will be going strong on the fox. Got a parts car so I have all interior
To use as mock ups to make brand new interior. I've been collecting random parts
As needed and brain storming a lot on some things I want to change. Just keep checking back in a little while. 
Also like my page on face book. Washburn Motorsports.


----------



## WaugDog (Apr 28, 2005)

*Awesome.*

Awesome project... we need to pose them together when you get done...

elQUANTUMino

http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=21424&sid=20ba05f2b3ddf0bda98ab00e20e35ae7&start=550


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

This is awesome Shawn. Much more to see here than squinting at the little pics on your phone.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*...*

The Return Of The Fox (Jedi)! :laugh: :thumbup: Woo Hoo!


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*...*

x2!



VW 16v said:


> Keep up the good work, I hope to see it in person one day


----------



## foxyman (May 11, 2013)

Awesome! Great work bro!:heart::thumbup:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

it's been a couple of months come on your killing me. this car is bad ass I wana see it done


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

opcorn:... keep posting on issues or trouble spots, wiring harness problems, ECU changes, clutch pedal extras ect ect cause I'm about a year behind on my AEB project Wagon style... only a few have gone this route and less with A4 tranny, think one or two with AWD... so logging this helps everyone :thumbup: Nice work so far  sir

That is the best, removable front clip :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*I know I know*

Yea it's been a couple months. I'm almost done with the restoration project 
On a 73 Porsche 911. It turned into a much bigger project. After the Porsche is out of my shop I can start back on the FOX. There are some things I need to change just cuz I don't like it. But other than that its next step is all the body work. Get it painted. Then start building the engine up and so on I'm trying to get this done for the next sowo.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

OK, A) nice job so far on the Fox. I've been away from the forums for awhile and hadn't seen this bad boy since you first started talking about the widebody kit.

And 2) How about a link to some pics of this 911 restoration? I've always been a Porsche guy first but sadly mine has had to sit. I mean, lets face it, I drive a Fox. I don't have money to work on Porsches.


----------



## foxygrandpa (Jun 2, 2012)

The motherbuild. 

Can't wait for more. Top notch work :thumbup:


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks. 
As for a link to the Porsche I have not downloaded anything to make a link yet. Ill post a before and after. Should have it all painted in the next two weeks. So after a little break. Ill get back on the fox in my spare time. I'm in no rush to finish it. But I would like to have it done by sowo 2014


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*What!*

So here is a photo of the Porsche that has kept me from finishing the FOX
Almost done. This was a rusted out car and someone painted it red and it had to go back to
The original signal yellow.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Looking good. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Hey, I think that's the same color my 73 is supposed to be, and it's painted red by a PO too!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

So hoping you have the most minimal clean engine bay (just for ideas on my build).... so engine and master cylinder... did I leave anything out... OK, rad  I even was looking into hiding washer basin and coolant reservoir next to the wiper motor on mine... 

Curious, was that rad out of another make/model car or was it the Audi's


----------



## firefox420 (Sep 16, 2013)

*WHAT THE FOX is right!*

Dude is was just googling Fox **** and found a link back to this build thread.... I just wanted to say I think it is so cool about the "One of a kind-ness" of your Fox. Does VW know that you're preserving a piece of history for them?! So badass...


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

firefox420 said:


> Dude is was just googling Fox **** and found a link back to this build thread.... I just wanted to say I think it is so cool about the "One of a kind-ness" of your Fox. Does VW know that you're preserving a piece of history for them?! So badass...


I don't know if VW cares much for the history of a VW designed by an Italian and made by a Brazilian - sort of clashes with the whole "german engineering" theme they're so fond of. Still - this is def one of the raddest builds on vortex and I wish there was more progress with it.


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*Update*

Guys I know it's killing you all that the build has been on hold. 
Due to running my shop ( Washburn Motorsports ). I have not had any free
Time to get back on it. I'll never give up on this build. I have been sourcing parts to keep car vintage
Correct with what would have been available in the late 80's. Except the drive train. 
As for VW they don't care about this car. I never had intentions to bring to factory and don't care what people think about that or ask why I didn't keep it all original. 
Plain and simple. This car will be bad ass with lots of power and AWD. 
My hopes to have it done for sowo or h2o are looking slim for 2014.. I will have the car in etch primer in a couple weeks. 
I know I'm am going to use a different block with internal water pump so I will need to make a different mount but this should free up some more room to redo intercooler and piping. The stuff I did was really for mock up and will be much different in the end. Clean bay is 100% going to happen. The rest well. your just going to have to wait and see what I do. No just kidding ill post everything so you can see what im up to.


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*More*

The rad support is the factory fox support. I just modified it so I can unbolt it verses being welded in. It's the only way to remove engine and tranny all as one unit. 
Thanks again for all the comments on the build. Any chance I get to work on it I will


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*Body*

Started to prep some body panels and hope to get some etch primer on soon


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Awesome, we're all watching with bated breath but we understand you have a business to run first.

You're doing something we all wish we could do. I honestly can't tell you how many times I have stared at that old VW ad and dreamed of a wide body Fox.


----------



## wolfsbur (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm a fan! Unique provenance Fox and cool build--Thanks!


Geoff


----------



## stroker6pack (Aug 23, 2007)

This is nice to see something different, keep up the great work. I had a Fox wagon and loved it.
good luck.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow! i've been planning a build like this for years with my wagon and here you go! i'm trying to source an audi 90 donor car at the moment as well as one for a daily driver while the wagon is down. i'm inspired! could you take more pics of the rear subframe fabrication on the car? i dont know if its the same between the 90 and 4kq but it'll give me an idea. nice work so far.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*wait, what?*

Oh i see, it's a front subframe in the rear? Any particular reason for that?


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

lilgreydentwagen said:


> Oh i see, it's a front subframe in the rear? Any particular reason for that?


it is not a front subframe in th erear it is the rear sub out of a 83 turbo quattro coupe, i still need to cut off old diff mounts.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

does it just bolt up to where the rear beam bolted? i have too many questions, i know... its looking like i'm gonna have to just piece all this together instead of buying a whole car. :banghead:


----------



## beanpole. (Feb 22, 2013)

this is such an awesome build. My 1.8t a4 was totaled and i was planning on doing this exact same swap in my fox wagon..
But i like driving the fox so much more than my a3 I don't know if i could deal with it being down and out for as long as it would need to be


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

*where has this gone?*

I just got an 89 Fox Wagon in May. Having troubles getting her up and running, and was looking for more info on here to help us with our problems. This is so awesome but please don't stop!!! I'd love to see more. This is my first real "project" although with little funds and the idea it was going to be my "DD" i'm looking for inspiration wherever I can get it. Keep it up and give me more!!!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FoXlr8 (Jun 15, 2014)

washburnmotorsports said:


> So here is a photo of the Porsche that has kept me from finishing the FOX
> Almost done. This was a rusted out car and someone painted it red and it had to go back to
> The original signal yellow.


This just makes me wet my pants. And not because it's yellow.


----------



## wildcard666 (May 23, 2010)

Any update eon the project?!?!? :wave:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

I had always kind of wondered why you didn't user the rear differential and carrier from a QSW? It would seem to me that adapting that might have been easier than the quattro stuff.

Nice work, post back with updates when you have some!

Steve


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

*porsche 911*



washburnmotorsports said:


> Thanks.
> As for a link to the Porsche I have not downloaded anything to make a link yet. Ill post a before and after. Should have it all painted in the next two weeks. So after a little break. Ill get back on the fox in my spare time. I'm in no rush to finish it. But I would like to have it done by sowo 2014


what year is the porsche? my buddy that helped me with my fox has a 78 911sc- (still the stock cis fuel injection). we're probably going to pull the engine next week so we can get to the hard to reach vacuum lines and probably replace gaskets and seals, clean out the engine bay, and get a general overall idea of this little guy. it runs but, funny enough, has the same "cant get out of its own way" sluggish power like my fox. i went over to review the bentley yesterday and take a look around and found numerous vac lines that look like they could be from 1978- not to mention when i took the boot off the air flow meter, it was caked with black ****. The poor guy sat in a garage for about 11 years untouched, my buddy has had it a little over a year. found a nice size mouse nest nestled in behind the engine too- had fun getting that crap out!! lol- 

I had promised to come help with the 911 as my thnx for helping me with my fox for so long- but as I started looking over the lines and knowing we wanted to get the distributor off to clean it, we feel like the proper approach would be to drop the engine to really get at everything without question.

I know he's going to be researching it a bit, me too- but any suggestions on forums with a good amount of information? I'm pulling up so many and not sure which way to go.

thnx!


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

http://pelicanparts.com is a good one. Lots of tech-savy members and help available for Porsche-files.


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*work*

hey guys i know you want to see the car done, same with me. but with running my shop and switching over to full restorations i have had to put the fox on hold for a bit. its just taking longer than i wanted with running a shop. really need to clone myself to get it done.
thanks for all the comments. it will get done soon but i really need to focus on the jobs that pay right now.
i should be getting back on it in a few months or so. ill never stop till its done.
some have asked why use the old quattro stuff. well my main goal was to keep the car built as era correct with parts available from the late 80's. except the engine. I like to challange myself with the not so normal way to do things, makes for a better build.
i could have used a TT and just mounted the body of the fox on the TT chassis but i thought that would have been to easy.lol
i actually got a newer 1.8T with internal water pump so i have to make some new brackets but this will give me more room in engine bay.
thanks
shawn
Washburn Classic Restorations


----------



## Einem tollwütigen Fuchs (Jul 2, 2014)

this is an awesome build. I just got my first fox a few months ago and havnt even got to drive it more than fifty miles or so. unfortunately its not in as good as shape as most of the ones on here so seeing you guys building your fox's gives me some inspiration to not give up its such a fun car


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

OK Sean, you made 2nd page in Fox forum and needed to bring this front row center... if your still on customer rides kool but this thread was bad-ass and we all want to see even pics of minor details you find irrelevant... guessing you scrapped the external water pump AEB because of intercooler routing?

cheers Geoff


----------



## CanadianFox (Oct 4, 2001)

Wow just wow. Can't wait for more !!

Matt


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Waiting with bated breath. Im stalking him on facebook too.


----------



## wildcard666 (May 23, 2010)

update????


----------



## washburnmotorsports (Jul 23, 2009)

*Update*

Well I know it's not the news you guys want to hear but project what the fox is this. Has had to be put on hold for a little while. I started a new business and have been focusing on that for the time being. 
She is just sitting in my garage waiting. I hope to be able to get back at it this winter. Have been thinking of changing a few things like radiator in trunk as the sport Quattro rally cars did. It will give me the room I need to put a massive intercooler up front. Haven't figured out if I'm going full interior or full cage.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Heh i was just talking about this build. Glad to hear you haven't abandoned it. I've got mine started and am in the process of laying everything out. Progress is slow here too because of my full time job. looking forward to more updates.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

also super excited about this build. Best thing on vortex!


----------



## HSolo (Jan 20, 2010)

Thought I would bring this back to the top due to the recent interest but also to ask a question.

Shawn; would you be willing to loft the flares? That is to provide profiles at stations along the horizontal and vertical planes such that a buck could be built to recreate them. 

It looks like I will be forming my own panels for my wagon resto and I might as well go the distance if I am doing it. The factory lines would be a nice starting point.

Nat


----------



## 89wagen (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

Talked with Shawn this week. It still exists and is waiting it's turn in his queue. He is having trouble logging in here. He will be pulling the panels off at some point to reattach them properly and maybe make molds. 

Figured an update would help!


----------



## imb1990 (Oct 14, 2020)

89wagen said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Talked with Shawn this week. It still exists and is waiting it's turn in his queue. He is having trouble logging in here. He will be pulling the panels off at some point to reattach them properly and maybe make molds.
> 
> Figured an update would help!


If you could update about the molds and reproduction parts, that would be great. I'm really interested. Is he thinking about reproducing as a bolt-on part or a fiber part that needs the original fenders? Curious about this rare body kit.


----------

